# Matching pair of ORIGINAL J-33 2 speeds



## vastingray (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 14, 2021)

Again with the matching bikes absolutely beautiful, when do I get to come to your house to play with your toys.


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 14, 2021)

I think I need new glasses, I'm seeing double.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey Tom I have a white speedo avail LMK if your interested. Nice rider quality


----------

